# Cannondale Super Six 2008 Full Carbon



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Anyone had any correspondance from Cannondale about removing content relating to their new Super Six from their websites???

Their bring out a new all carbon pro race bike out in summer this year, but trails of evidence keep disapearing. I've also seen pictures of Liquigas team riding them on odd occassions - anyone got a copy?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

We got you the first time... you can also post here instead of starting 34 threads on the same subject.

Just watch the Giro to see the new bike, Nibali rides it everyday as does a few other Liquigas riders. Hint: the bike is almost all black and has a Superman-looking logo on the headtube.



It's not uncommon for companies to try protecting information about unreleased products and they have every rights to do so. We will get official information soon enough.


----------

